# Cancelling an Application



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

Has anyone canceled/recalled their submission to the embassy?
How much time does it take to receive your passport?
What's the procedure?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, You can re-call/cancel your visa application if you so choose. The duration for a passport to be processed is in accordance to the countries embassy/home affairs therefore it varies.


----------

